# classic - unequal double shot quantities



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am occasionally getting the situation where the classic is extracting more espresso on one side of the double portafilter when filling shot glasses. i.e. uneven levels

Classic has been recently descaled and has the opv adjustment and using freshly ground beans.

Anyone else come across this issue and understand why this is occurring.

Thanks:coffee:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11 said:


> I am occasionally getting the situation where the classic is extracting more espresso on one side of the double portafilter when filling shot glasses. i.e. uneven levels
> 
> Classic has been recently descaled and has the opv adjustment and using freshly ground beans.
> 
> ...


It's pretty common on the Classic - well, it was on mine. If it's not severe, I wouldn't worry. Main reason for uneven extraction is channelling - water coming through the puck unevenly. Is your puck, once tamped, level on all sides? Check this first. Also worth checking your shower screen to make sure it's not blocked at all. If you are really obsessive about it, a naked portafilter will show you if channelling is the culprit.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^Thanks and very helpful.

Shower screen and basket are all clear.

I will focus on my technique


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

My Classic has always done that too. I've played around with the tamp, making sure its nice and even and that my screen is clean but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I've just put it down to a quirk of the machine.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah...happens to me a lot...I ended putting a couple of pennies under the feet and also tamping with my fingers actually at the base of the tamp (rather than down through the handle) this seemed to sort it!!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Yep.. mine does the same. Seems to be slower on the right stream. Quite annoying because you have to switch off as the left stream fills to the top. I end up missing 1-2mm


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Yep.. mine does the same. Seems to be slower on the right stream. Quite annoying because you have to switch off as the left stream fills to the top. I end up missing 1-2mm


Or you can do the quick hand shuffle, Tony. I got really adept switching espresso cups around to ensure even distribution.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Or you can do the quick hand shuffle


Fnar, fnar.

Streams run slightly faster on the left due to the water inlet at the element arriving on the left hand side.


----------



## talktotheduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Is the machine 100% level on all four axis? I would imagine the coffee would pour out whichever spout gave the least resistance


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I think it is as Rod says... The main inlet for the classic is on the left which causes the majority of the water to pool on that side


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

It's not really a problem in practice. I always pour into a single glass.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

If its a standard gaggia PF and spout then channeling and tamping shouldn't make any difference to the streams being even, there is a slight dip in the bottom of the spout which would even things up.

The cause would most likely be the level of the machine, even a millimetre out will make a small difference.

Most importantly, never, ever cross the streams!


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Check your work surface is level. After much pondering when i had the problem, this is what it was


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Or you can do *the quick hand shuffle*, Tony. I got really adept switching espresso cups around to ensure even distribution.


lol







will give this a try!



rodabod said:


> Streams run slightly faster on the left due to the water inlet at the element arriving on the left hand side.


Yes I've noticed this 'design flaw' when dismantling/ cleaning the group head.



Danm said:


> Check your work surface is level. After much pondering when I had the problem, this is what it was


A few people have mentioned this already. Could be a simple fix!

I'm going to experiment tomorrow morning as have a session planned dialling in some Rave Signature:good:


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Update: the session went very well today with much better equal levels at the shot glasses from the off after *re-positioning the machine. *Was also paying particular attention to my tamping technique.Tbh I'm only occasionally using the double spout and shot glasses when dialling in for new beans or for special occasions and will be going back too single spout extracting straight into cup (where the issue is not a concern)


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

mookielagoo said:


> ....tamping with my fingers actually at the base of the tamp (rather than down through the handle) this seemed to sort it!!


This technique is recommended by Gwilym Davies (if I'm reading you right).


----------

